# Mabry Mill



## theartist07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is something else i do, i'm not sure if i have posted this or not but if i have please forgive me. This is the Mabry Mill of the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia. One of the most photographed spots in America,  just up the Parkway at Milepost 179. This is not to far from Mt. Airy,N.C. i've never been there myself but plan on going. It was just something i thought i would share. I do this when i get burnt out on woodworking. Hope you all like it, sorry about the photography i'm not that great but i'm working on it. Everyone have a great evening.

Jim


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that just blows me away.  Your work is very good


----------



## mtassie (Dec 4, 2011)

*Marbry Mill*

WOW!!! Just gorgeous, can you put that on a tube?


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 4, 2011)

mtassie said:


> WOW!!! Just gorgeous, can you put that on a tube?


 

Wrap it around a pen....WOOHOO!



It's actually amazing the number of people on this forum with so many other talents!  Big thumbs up to ya!!!




Scott (I can't even drop a can of paint right) B


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks folks, i'd love to put it on a pen if i knew how. Any thoughts on, that i would be willing to try. I have a house full of my paintings, some i keep and some get sold. but i do have several that would be nice to have on a pen.

jim


----------



## boxerman (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow beautiful painting. Have you look on Roy's website Classic Nibs he's on this forum and he sells some pen blanks that have pictures painted on the tubes. Go to the Vendors catalog and you find his website.


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks, i'll check him out.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 4, 2011)

That's sweet! You could print a picture of it scaled down to fit on a tube, wrap it around a tube and cast over it.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 5, 2011)

That's awesome work.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice !!!


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied. This is my "get away" you might say. When i'm painting it's as if i'm right there looking at it in person. I love nature, i'm working on one with a bear in it with a waterfall in the background. But, it's like anything else, if your not in the mood theres no use in picking up a brush. I'm glad everyone liked it and i'm working on putting it on a pen tube. I've never tried that so i really don't know where to begin, any pointers would help. like what type of pen would something like this look best on?

thanks all,
jim


----------



## boxerman (Dec 7, 2011)

I say maybe your bigger kits like Jr.Gent, Majestic, Statesman or Roman Harvest,Emperor.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 7, 2011)

theartist07 said:


> Here is something else i do, i'm not sure if i have posted this or not but if i have please forgive me. This is the Mabry Mill of the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia. One of the most photographed spots in America,  just up the Parkway at Milepost 179. This is not to far from Mt. Airy,N.C. i've never been there myself but plan on going. It was just something i thought i would share. I do this when i get burnt out on woodworking. Hope you all like it, sorry about the photography i'm not that great but i'm working on it. Everyone have a great evening.
> 
> Jim



Jim,
That is a spectacular painting and you did well with the photography too.... I have to confess, I copied your picture and sent it to my wife for her collection of future art subjects.... she may never paint it, but you never know... I've just converted one of our extra bedrooms into an art studio for her so she'll have a place to paint... I gave her a couple of workshops with the local art guild to help her get started.  She's really talented and had her own ceramic shop for a number of years before we met... I have one of her pieces and have seen several others that she did... she painted some elaborate pieces and shipped them all over when she was in business.


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats fine Chuck and i appreciate the kind words. I have friends that paint and they have done there version of it also. If you google Mabry Mill you'll see what it really looks like. This is just my version of it and the way i see it. Like i said, i've never been there; i saw it in an add in a travel mag, you know the tiny little picture in the corner of the page. Any if she does do her version i'd love to see it.

And boxerman, thanks for the tip on the type of pens this might work on. I'm glad everyone enjoyed the painting. If you think you wanna do it just try, I always tell people that see my work, If i can do it ,you can to. But don't just paint what your looking at, put that picture in your mind and then paint it the way you want it to look. Don't just copy someone else, thats not original.

Jim


----------



## titan2 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful painting!!!

Makes a very nice wall paper for my PC!


Barney


----------

